# Jewelry box part one



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the bottom of wifey's new jewelry box, (Xmas present), I'll be building the top box, (hopefully) for anniversary present next spring. The knobs finally showed up today, she likes purple. 

I was hoping for a greater contrast in the materials used. The Oak is too close to the maple when in thin strips. The splines and banding don't show up as I'd have liked.

I used Mahogany, Oak and Maple, I got a particularly nice burl in the maple, for a center piece too bad the camera flash bleached out most of the pics.

I wish I knew how to do felting, I'm sure it would have come out much better. I used hot glue to hold it in place, I don't recall it being so stretchy. One thing I did that may turn out to be a good idea, some of the drawer partitions are interlocking so they can be moved or removed.

The pic of the bottom shows an open base, I used 1/4" ply for the drawer and slides. I built up the base with Maple and Mahogany strips then routed an ogee to give it some depth. I ran Maple splines in the octagonal joints, they should have been thicker to stand out.

The finger joints came out nice, I always liked the look. The walls of the shell sit in dados cut into the base and top.

The coved/recessed top was a pain in the butt, I made and clamped a template to the top and ran a 7/8 cove bit to create the perimeter. I think a ski jig would have made clearing out the field material much faster and cleaner I had tons of sanding to clean it up.

I wanted the base to look nice but not so conspicuous as to compete with the top box when I get it done. I kind of want the bottom box to be the pillow holding the Faberge Egg.

For the top box cover I'm going to stay with the octagon shape by giving it a hips but will try for an oriental look.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh so nice. Now for contrast with spines in the future you my try some hot sand and then dip the the spine into it. This will darken the wood for contrast. Just something for your future tool box. Again very nice job on the jewlery box.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Ron!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now if I had jewellery I would like to have a box like that! I am sure she is going to love it!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, Ronald. Very nice.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job on the present Ronald. Wifey will love it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is to me a very unique jewelry box, fine job on the angles. Walnut is always a great contrasting wood. I am sure your wife will love your labor of love.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I agree explorx4, I like everything about Walnut, I still have a few small strips of real dark 2X Mahogany but not enough to do anything but small inlay. 
I wish I could find the Super Mastermind board I made for my oldest 15 yrs ago, a 1' X 1' X 2" slab heavy duty and almost black. 
I believe I'll see if I can scare up some of both at the local mill. I haven't been there for years.

Hindsight always being 20/20 I could have done the box better and twice as fast had I rearranged some of the procedures and perfected others on junk mat before going to the project stock, like planing the recess on the top. Turn it so the light reflects right and you can see shallow dimples middle back where the router flexed lower, probably from pushing down too hard. 

A good reason to build a nice top box, it would cover the divots


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice, Ron. I'm betting you will be the only one that noticed it. You do know that if you add another layer, you might be expected to fill it!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are one very fine woodworker Ronald, you put me to shame.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Old chipper,
Funny thing, I got the idea for the new box last spring and asked her then if she'd like a new bigger jewelry box and she said no, the one I have is fine. A small thing with a roll top on the side bought shortly after we met. So I made the mistake of going into her top drawer and saw all the teeny boxes full of stuff. I kind a have the feeling she'll likely fill it up and the top box and still have junk left over.

Harrysin,
I'm flattered, but I've seen some of your work, (clocks, boxes and sign work) and know better. 

The thing I like about browsing through the galleries here are the ideas that crop up from them and the impetus they provide to improve on my own work to match up. 

The majority of my experience is in construction, (house framing) big things. So when it comes really small things, I kind of have to teach myself from scratch


----------

